# Tri brother and sister



## LUX (Mar 10, 2011)

We took new photos of my 2 tricolour keepers from our N litter.
They are 4½ weeks old today.
Their ears aren't frayed. It's just because of their colouring.

*LUX Napoleon*




































*LUX Naomi*


----------



## MojoMouse (Apr 20, 2012)

Not all the pics loaded, but enough did to show that they are really beautiful mice! Do you enter your mice in shows in your area?


----------



## besty74 (May 26, 2012)

more great photos of fantastic mice, wow!


----------



## Tikmio (Oct 9, 2011)

Amazing!


----------



## jammin32 (Jun 14, 2012)

i love these pic's i hope i can get my tri's as nice as those shown here in time


----------



## Daphne (Jul 8, 2012)

They're wonderful! I love Napoleon's facial markings.


----------

